
Show HN: Playlists for learning - firatcan
https://jooseph.com/
======
firatcan
Hello Hackers,

This is basically a platform where you can learn with a collection of links to
different resources.

Me and my co-founder really like to learn new topics but nowadays, we can’t
escape from fluff content. Especially when you are just starting off a new
topic. We were frustrated by the search process which is time wasting.

Search Google, find the right keywords and then dodge all the fluff/seo
content. Voila, we have just spent 2 hour and still have dozens of tabs opened
in our browsers, hours of content waiting for us to read or watch them. Yet,
still we don’t know which content would be valuable for us and which won’t.

So we created a place where you can share playlist for learning and others can
rank them.

